# Green tree frogs and fish



## Sparky85 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey guys

Looking at setting up a 3ft display tank to house my 2 gtfs. Hoping to fill 1/3 full with water, with rocks and driftwood in the centre, protruding out of the water for "land". I want to add some aquatic plants in the water and maybe some rush-like grasses as well. This is to help condition the water as well as look good. And off course for the frogs to hide. Hoping to get something of a natural river-like look. 

I'm thinking I'd like to add some fish too, maybe guppies or tetra neons. Maybe others to help clean the tank. Just wondering if anyone else has kept fish with their frogs? I know they might eat them, but I'm thinking the fish will be to quick/slippery. And it will entertain the frogs. Worst case, they get an extra protein snack!what has worked for others? 

Cheers


----------

